# Clomid side effects, pms or pregnant?



## Diamonique

Hi Ladies, im new to this forum and want to hear from people who are in similiar situations. I am 38 with a 6 year old daughter and have been TTC for 2 years. I have hypothyriodism and take 175mg of thyroxine. I also have been using 100mg clomid,, ive had 3 months on 50mg and this is my first month on 100mg.
I am 14 dpo so my period is due, I have been having alot of symptoms/side effects, not sure which. Every month on Clomid I have felt pregnant, it's such a cruel drug, to do that to somebody so desperate for a baby. This month the symptoms are more intense, im guessing it's because of the higher dosage of clomid. I have had a metallic taste in my mouth for the past week and alot of back pain. Nausea and cramps. My emotions are all over the place the past few days and I can't stop crying. Is this mormal? I have tested for pregnancy but :bfn:. When I was pregnant with my daughter I showed positive a week before my af so im assuming I would of this time too. I don't know whether I can go through much more of this, I feel it's tearing my heart out everytime I get a negative.](*,)


----------



## owl35

Hi Diamonique, 
I am new here as well. I'm 35 and have been trying to conceive my first for about 17 months now. I was pregnant in December of 2010 but had an early miscarriage after just 5 weeks. No more luck ever since. I am through with my second round of 50mg clomid and I feel just like you. On both rounds I had all the symptoms that made me so hopeful for a BFP but no such luck. My doc will double the dose for the next round but I'm not looking forward to the way clomid makes me feel. And I'm not sure what to do when the third round doesn't work because I don't know how to handle the disappointment :(


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi there!
I was on 100mg clomid day 5-9 and iui on day 14. I had extreme mioodiness after taking the clomid. Absolutely no symptoms while taking it. 1-8 dpo, I had cramping on/off. 9-11dpo, I had constant cramping- the exact feeling like my period was going to start. I was in such a pissy mood on that 11th day that I decided to take a pregnancy test that night and it was positive! I just had my beta hcg tests (42- 12dpo, 115- 14dpo). We are super excited and seding tons of positive vibes your way too!!!


----------



## Diamonique

Hi Ladies, 
Just want to say congrats on your wonderful news Ameslouise. So it maybe twins then?
Was that your first round at 100mg clomid?
Owl35, I know exactly how you feel, I think the trouble is clomid is seen as a wonder drug and you get your hopes up thinking you will get pregnant straight away and when it doesnt happen you get dispondent very quickly.
It is day 31 of my cycle and still no af but still negative hpt. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## tigerlilly

AmesLouise said:


> Hi there!
> I was on 100mg clomid day 5-9 and iui on day 14. I had extreme mioodiness after taking the clomid. Absolutely no symptoms while taking it. 1-8 dpo, I had cramping on/off. 9-11dpo, I had constant cramping- the exact feeling like my period was going to start. I was in such a pissy mood on that 11th day that I decided to take a pregnancy test that night and it was positive! I just had my beta hcg tests (42- 12dpo, 115- 14dpo). We are super excited and seding tons of positive vibes your way too!!!

congratulations x


----------



## AmesLouise

Diamonique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to say congrats on your wonderful news Ameslouise. So it maybe twins then?
> Was that your first round at 100mg clomid?
> Owl35, I know exactly how you feel, I think the trouble is clomid is seen as a wonder drug and you get your hopes up thinking you will get pregnant straight away and when it doesnt happen you get dispondent very quickly.
> It is day 31 of my cycle and still no af but still negative hpt. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thank you so much! Yes! This was my first time on 100mg Clomid. I really didn't think it would work (been disapointed too many times). You think it could be twins? I wouldn't mind one bit to have twins! :)


----------



## tajah

Congrats!! This my first time one here and have read wonderful thongs about clomid. I am 29 yrs and have been ttc for a year and a half with no success after a m/c at 8weeks. I haven't had add since Nov 2011. My doctor currently put me on provera to cause age on on day 3 . Can wait for age to arrive so I can start my first round of clomid 50 mg. I pray this works. I everyone around is constantly getting pregnant. I am happy for them and sad for me it feels like it will never happen. I will be taking baby asprin,robitussin as well. Possibly using preseed. And i heard about grapfruit juice but have no idea what that's about so will be doing research. Good luck to all & loads n ton of sticky baby dust


----------



## AmesLouise

tajah said:


> Congrats!! This my first time one here and have read wonderful thongs about clomid. I am 29 yrs and have been ttc for a year and a half with no success after a m/c at 8weeks. I haven't had add since Nov 2011. My doctor currently put me on provera to cause age on on day 3 . Can wait for age to arrive so I can start my first round of clomid 50 mg. I pray this works. I everyone around is constantly getting pregnant. I am happy for them and sad for me it feels like it will never happen. I will be taking baby asprin,robitussin as well. Possibly using preseed. And i heard about grapfruit juice but have no idea what that's about so will be doing research. Good luck to all & loads n ton of sticky baby dust

Tajah- I wish all the best for you! It really gets frustrating, month after month and no pregnancy. i was really amazed that this worked for me. I really do recommend robitussin or musenex if you aren't doing an IUI. My mucous definately got thicker- I could tell by my nose mucous afterthe 2nd day on clomid. 
Please keep us posted!!


----------



## owl35

Diamonique said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to say congrats on your wonderful news Ameslouise. So it maybe twins then?
> Was that your first round at 100mg clomid?
> Owl35, I know exactly how you feel, I think the trouble is clomid is seen as a wonder drug and you get your hopes up thinking you will get pregnant straight away and when it doesnt happen you get dispondent very quickly.
> It is day 31 of my cycle and still no af but still negative hpt. Has anyone else experienced this?

Diamonique, how are you doing? Any news yet? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## tajah

AmesLouise- Thank You!! I will be using robitussin,Baby asprin. Now I am debating about soft cups. I need to think fast as I believe the prevera has kicked in. Almost clomid time. Do you start your cycle day1 when there is brown blood or do you wait til it is red and an actual flow(sorry tmi). I would like to know so I start my clomid on the correct cd3.
Thanks n advanced .


----------



## AmesLouise

tajah said:


> AmesLouise- Thank You!! I will be using robitussin,Baby asprin. Now I am debating about soft cups. I need to think fast as I believe the prevera has kicked in. Almost clomid time. Do you start your cycle day1 when there is brown blood or do you wait til it is red and an actual flow(sorry tmi). I would like to know so I start my clomid on the correct cd3.
> Thanks n advanced .

Tajah- My doc said that my first full day of bright red flow is considered day #1. hahaha!! Sorry about the description. i'm not sure what soft cups are?


----------

